# Saturday Seiko



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

All this talk of 6139 stems etc got me reaching for one of my favourites...

Although its not a 6139 but a 6117 Navigator.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Although i am selling some of my bigger Seikos,this is a keeper and still one of my favourites,its just very easy to wear.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Seiko Spirit


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

OK, I'll play. Seiko 6138 UFO from October 1976......










But I'll be changing later because I've just received a new delivery







- will post some pictures later on.

Rich


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

An old favourite then if it's a Seiko day .....


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

6206-8110 from March 1966


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Hmm... I usually wear a Timex during the weekend, but can do with a Seiko for a few hours









...that is, if a Quartz is allowed


















...but will definately switch to this one later in the afternoon...


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a Seiko Saturday for me as well









I'm awaiting new bezel inserts to arrive, so it should look a whole lot better soon


















Mike


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I did start with the 36, but am happy to change over to this later


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

My favorite Seiko, a Lord Marvel from 1967, i love to heard his heart beating at 36.000










S!


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

OK it'll be this one then, must get some vintage ones real soon.










Ian


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Tres posh wedding today (reception at a Michelin restaurant







)










First time I've worn a suit in nearly 7 years


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Has to be this then....


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

compas said:


> My favorite Seiko, a Lord Marvel from 1967, i love to heard his heart beating at 36.000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrific! What a looker.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll have to go with this one - as its my only seiko


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Seiko Saturday so silver Samurai:



















Cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice to have a themed day, so I`ll happily put this one on









*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, made in April 2005*


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok I'm going to start with this










And move on to this later on


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

Seiko Atlas with some colour


















best regards

Jan


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Been wearing the OM for the last couple of days, maybe time for a change










Have a good weekend (unless you are South African) 

Andrew


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Ah! A theme. I'll put this on then.










I have had this about a year now and remain staggered by what fantastic value the 'Spirit' line is. Looks, feels and works like a much more expensive watch.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Seiko Landmaster SBDX007, one piece Ti alloy case and the 26 jewels automatic calibre 8L35 movement which can be hacked and manually wound










I blame Mr Crowley for this one


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I think that today I will be wearing this










This was my beater for a long time.


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Well in honour of my new arrival earlier this week, I *was* going to have an Alpha weekend - and put this on this morning:










but I'm so weak willed and desperate to be part of the gang







that I've swapped over to this:










Anyone getting nervous yet... "Come on Ingerlund!"


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one today with a brand new (taken today) better photo!!

Seiko 6139-6012 from 1971










Mark


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

My only current Seiko, Orange Monster a la Bry:










Lumed bezel and domed acrylic crystal are the changes.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I'll play. This for me today










Then this one later provided I can pursuade the ole 710 to come out for a drink this evening


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)




----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm going with my latest then.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> I'm going with my latest then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really really like that!

Sorry for another "nice watch" post ..... but what can I say, I really do!










Rich


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Vintage Seiko it is then.... Late 70s LCD Worldtimer


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I really really like that!
> 
> Sorry for another "nice watch" post ..... but what can I say, I really do!
> 
> ...


Thanks Rich, the case design isn't a million miles away from your new Sharkhunter. This is the first cushion case watch I've ever had and I have to say they are extremely comfortable, I just wish Seiko would re-introduce the principle.

If I ever get bored with it you'll be second in the queu, yes I've already had one forum regular make enquiries and he's got first dibs. Maybe a trade can be arranged if you fall out of love with your Doxa 







.

A couple more photo's just cause I can



























Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've moved a lot of my Seikos on - I'm currently down to about eight. One I've kept is this big Kinetic Diver that I am wearing today for no other reason than I fancied a change...










Rob


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Haven't worn this in a long time - don't know how old it is - my old man gave it to me about 10 years ago.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Lot's of Seiko's on show today







afraid I'm going to change back to the 36 in preperation for tonight's victory


















Come on England


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> My only current Seiko, Orange Monster a la Bry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that loks awesome dave.......got any more shots of it mate?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

fantastic thread, everyone (well almost) has gone along with it









I wore this in the morning (7009-3030)










swapped to a beater (citizen actually) as I've been putting in a spur 13 amp socket as the 710 has just blown my bonus on a new fridge freezer







and there wasn't a socket on the wall she wanted it on... bloody typical.









but tonight I'm gonna swap to my 4025 (I am really sorry but I can't remember which kind forumer I got this off now







(must take a better picture look at the grain







)

.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work this afternoon....

On the left, 40 years old this month & still going strong









*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967*










& on the right....

*Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977*


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Come on England.


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

Been busy all day but wearing this to night










Dave S


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Been home with the 710, kids & dogs all day, plus I have no Seikos, so it's this...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> now that loks awesome dave.......got any more shots of it mate?


Sadly not, that's my only one, and taken today at that (I've had it about 3 months and hadn't got round to photographing it). If I get any time tomorrow I'll try a couple more shots.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > now that loks awesome dave.......got any more shots of it mate?
> ...


thank you very muchly!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> I'm going with my latest then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it will be even better once you get the domed crystal fitted


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


And here you go!

Showing the domed crystal:










Blurry long wrist shot:










Close up with the lume charged:










It's a nice piece, I'm especially fond of the domed crystal (I like domes, especially acrylic ones).


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> If I ever get bored with it you'll be second in the queu, yes I've already had one forum regular make enquiries and he's got first dibs. Maybe a trade can be arranged if you fall out of love with your Doxa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Sharkie will be a keeper, but if you do ever thinking of flipping that do let me know









Rich


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

If only this thread had been next Saturday, I might have been able to post something really unusual


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If only this thread had been next Saturday, I might have been able to post something really unusual


Go on, spill the beans....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Robert said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > If only this thread had been next Saturday, I might have been able to post something really unusual
> ...


Patience is a virtue
















It`s still in transit then has to go through customs etc









I will give you a couple of unhelpful clues though, it`s coming from America and (if memory serves) has non-English script on the dial


----------

